# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Opticians Assoc. of VA Central C.E. Seminar

## Jalane

There will be a 1 hour ABO approved lecture about the Zeiss Individual Lens on November 12, 2003 at the Courtyard Charlottesville North, 638 Hillside Drive, Charlottesville, VA  22901 from 6:30 PM until 8:00 PM.  For more information contact Jalane Reed at jalane@rica.net.

----------

